# Setting plows



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello:

I have a MF 275 and a set of MF 3/14 bottom plows. I can remember helping my neighbor when I was a teenager and he always had his plows set well. When he would get to the end of the field he would pick up his plows and the back end of the plow would stick way up in the air. And then when he would put them in the ground they would plow and lay the ground over nice and level. I don't know how he did it and I keep trying to figure out how. So I have to admit I am not smart enough to figure out how to set my plows. I have them where they will travel straight behind the tractor. I read my manual on how to set them. It says to have the top hitch at 29". Setting it like that though the back plow doesn't want to go in the ground as deep as I think it should. I keep thinking I need to let the top hitch out so that all the plows plow at the same depth. But when I get to the end of the field and I pick up the plows the furrow wheel barely clears the ground.

I have had this tractor and these plows now for a few years and for the life of me I can't remember how my neighbor used to set his. I plowed my garden for a few years with a set of old steel wheeled Allis Chalmers trip plows. Man those things can plow!!! But just so hard to turn around in a small area.


So I am asking for help!!! How do you gentlemen set your plows? And also what is the best way to start and finish so that the rows come out even?

Sincerely
Damon


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Setting a plow is a bit of an art and requires trial and error. You want the plow to run level front to rear and side to side when in the ground. Don't worry about the way it sits when its out of the ground as that can change from tractor to tractor and plow to plow. The way it runs in the ground is what's important. I always plow one pass and keep an eye on it to see if its running level. Then I do the second pass with the right tires in the furrow from the previous pass and stop after 20' or so. By then the plow should be to working depth and running as it will the rest of the way down the field. At that point, you want to see if its level front to back and side to side. If not, you will need to adjust it and then drive a bit farther to see if the settings are correct. Re-check your level and adjust as needed. As for depth of cut, you will have to adjust that based on your soil and your tractor's power. The furrows should be turned over and not just sitting on edge. If they are on edge, you are probably plowing too deep. If they are completely overturned, then you are probably too shallow. I like mine to be sitting about 45° when I make a pass. I'm getting deep enough to break up hard pan, but shallow enough to allow the dirt to turn over and bury trash. If your soil is sandy, then it won't form "ribbons" of dirt like my blue and red clays do, so my way might not make sense. Probably plan to plow about 4-6" deep. It would help if you had a book for your tractor and your plow and read up on how they want it set.


----------

